# How stupid can some people be..holy shit



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

So today after work I picked up 3 pax with small luggage, i thought okay they are going to the airport, which is good because i'm on my way to the city. So i picked up these ass clowns and they told me, yeah we are going to the Airport but we are gonna take the metro instead. At this point i'm like what? From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"


Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...and you still would prefer to pay more, waste more time, be lugging those suitcases around...

Where do these idiots come from and how are they able to function in mainstream society, or even have a job for that matter. I wouldn't hire them to work as a cashier at McDonalds...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Raider said:


> So today after work I picked up 3 pax with small luggage, i thought okay they are going to the airport, which is good because i'm on my way to the city. So i picked up these ass clowns and they told me, yeah we are going to the Airport but we are gonna take the metro instead. At this point i'm like what? From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"
> 
> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...and you still would prefer to pay more, waste more time, be lugging those suitcases around...
> 
> Where do these idiots come from and how are they able to function in mainstream society, or even have a job for that matter. I wouldn't hire them to work as a cashier at McDonalds...


Lmao


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Asians are good at math? Hmm never heard that stereotype!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Reminds me of a ride I gave to a 20 something college kid from Northwestern in Evanston, IL a couple weeks ago. I pick him up and his destination is the Amtrak Station in downtown Chicago. This was a little after rush hour...so traffic downtown was still heavy. Anyway, I ask him where he's taking the Amtrak to and he tells me: Des Plaines, IL. OK. Des Plaines is 11 miles straight WEST of Evanston. It would have been a 22 minute straight shot....and he would have been there. Instead, it was a 45 minute ride from Evanston to downtown Chicago....the Fare was about $28 and then he still had to pay whatever the fare was back UP to Des Plaines. I guess I got the better fare for 'long tripping' him by his own choice....but sometimes I wonder what PAX are thinking. I could have taken him to Des Plaines and he could have given me what he would have paid Amtrak as a tip!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Reminds me of a ride I gave to a 20 something college kid from Northwestern in Evanston, IL a couple weeks ago. I pick him up and his destination is the Amtrak Station in downtown Chicago. This was a little after rush hour...so traffic downtown was still heavy. Anyway, I ask him where he's taking the Amtrak to and he tells me: Des Plaines, IL. OK. Des Plaines is 11 miles straight WEST of Evanston. It would have been a 22 minute straight shot....and he would have been there. Instead, it was a 45 minute ride from Evanston to downtown Chicago....the Fare was about $28 and then he still had to pay whatever the fare was back UP to Des Plaines. I guess I got the better fare for 'long tripping' him by his own choice....but sometimes I wonder what PAX are thinking. I could have taken him to Des Plaines and he could have given me what he would have paid Amtrak as a tip!


He's not a finance major that's for sure...yeah people never cease to amaze me, it's comical to see how many people in this world survive this long without common sense


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Reminds me of a ride I gave to a 20 something college kid from Northwestern in Evanston, IL a couple weeks ago. I pick him up and his destination is the Amtrak Station in downtown Chicago. This was a little after rush hour...so traffic downtown was still heavy. Anyway, I ask him where he's taking the Amtrak to and he tells me: Des Plaines, IL. OK. Des Plaines is 11 miles straight WEST of Evanston. It would have been a 22 minute straight shot....and he would have been there. Instead, it was a 45 minute ride from Evanston to downtown Chicago....the Fare was about $28 and then he still had to pay whatever the fare was back UP to Des Plaines. I guess I got the better fare for 'long tripping' him by his own choice....but sometimes I wonder what PAX are thinking. I could have taken him to Des Plaines and he could have given me what he would have paid Amtrak as a tip!


Maybe he likes train rides?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

the average person cant do basic math sadly. i cant tell you how many "short cuts" have cost Pax more money. i know many people that stay in a job and work 13 hours a day for $100 commute 45min a day and never realizing they make $3- $5 an hour. lol


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Just wait until the common core math generation comes along.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Reminds me of a ride I gave to a 20 something college kid from Northwestern in Evanston, IL a couple weeks ago. I pick him up and his destination is the Amtrak Station in downtown Chicago. This was a little after rush hour...so traffic downtown was still heavy. Anyway, I ask him where he's taking the Amtrak to and he tells me: Des Plaines, IL. OK. Des Plaines is 11 miles straight WEST of Evanston. It would have been a 22 minute straight shot....and he would have been there. Instead, it was a 45 minute ride from Evanston to downtown Chicago....the Fare was about $28 and then he still had to pay whatever the fare was back UP to Des Plaines. I guess I got the better fare for 'long tripping' him by his own choice....but sometimes I wonder what PAX are thinking. I could have taken him to Des Plaines and he could have given me what he would have paid Amtrak as a tip!


I just think it's peculiar that (females especially) think Lake Shore Drive is the answer to everything. O.K. then we'll go 2 miles and 11 traffic lights/stop signs to head out to LSD to curve around downtown to the far east only to head 1.5 miles and 7 pedestrian/bus stop filled intersections back in when I could have zipped you straight down LaSalle.

So yesterday I picked up one west of Western. She's basically going south loop/State street. I start heading south on Western and she asked if we're going to the highway and "disagrees" and wants LSD. No problem. So I pass up Lawrence and I'm going to do Montrose or Irving to LSD. She asks why I didn't do Lawrence. I reminded her it's basically a bike lane now if she hadn't noticed, there's always a commotion or somebody lying in the street at the Red Line and at least Montrose zips you through quicker less the chance of catching a bullet in the crossfire around Sheridan. She shut up.

I like it when they insist on LSD, we take all that time to get out there, we zip along and just north of the curve we sit for 20 minutes, sometimes inching along 1/2 mile to get off at Michigan.

Yesterday I was on Broadway just north of Addison. I got a ping to Irving near the lake. That waze thing automatically starts and says "OK, let's take Lake Shore Drive". I responded "No, let's not". It's just funny that waze has a female voice.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> So today after work I picked up 3 pax with small luggage, i thought okay they are going to the airport, which is good because i'm on my way to the city. So i picked up these ass clowns and they told me, yeah we are going to the Airport but we are gonna take the metro instead. At this point i'm like what? From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"
> 
> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...and you still would prefer to pay more, waste more time, be lugging those suitcases around...
> 
> Where do these idiots come from and how are they able to function in mainstream society, or even have a job for that matter. I wouldn't hire them to work as a cashier at McDonalds...


I'd be more than happy to take them to the train station and suggest such when I decline their ride to either airport as those runs are a significant loss for me. I'm not Asian but I'm very good with my abacus glued to the dashboard.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I just think it's peculiar that (females especially) think Lake Shore Drive is the answer to everything. O.K. then we'll go 2 miles and 11 traffic lights/stop signs to head out to LSD to curve around downtown to the far east only to head 1.5 miles and 7 pedestrian/bus stop filled intersections back in when I could have zipped you straight down LaSalle.
> 
> So yesterday I picked up one west of Western. She's basically going south loop/State street. I start heading south on Western and she asked if we're going to the highway and "disagrees" and wants LSD. No problem. So I pass up Lawrence and I'm going to do Montrose or Irving to LSD. She asks why I didn't do Lawrence. I reminded her it's basically a bike lane now if she hadn't noticed, there's always a commotion or somebody lying in the street at the Red Line and at least Montrose zips you through quicker less the chance of catching a bullet in the crossfire around Sheridan.
> 
> ...


OK....this is weird. I went to reply to a different part of your post....and when I hit reply....the part above in *bold type *showed up....but it wasn't in the original post. 

Anyway, I was going to reply to the part about 'less the chance of catching a bullet in the crossfire around Sheridan'.  Is this a common occurrence in that area?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK....this is weird. I went to reply to a different part of your post....and when I hit reply....the part above in *bold type *showed up....but it wasn't in the original post.
> 
> Anyway, I was going to reply to the part about 'less the chance of catching a bullet in the crossfire around Sheridan'.  Is this a common occurrence in that area?


Very. Every night AND day. I find it amusing the wisecracks these transplants from Iowa here make about Detroit when that Uptown mess is worse than the worse part of Detroit. Over the past 6 months, it's finally happened there (and ANOTHER in Rogers Park).....3 innocents have been killed in the crossfire. One was simply delivering smoke detectors to a building.

A friend of mine texted me years ago he was tying a tourniquet around a guys leg that was shot in front of the Target there (I'm sure they're reconsidering that bullseye logo at that store). I told him that was nice and all but to get the F out of there now. Years ago some silly Megan on her bike caught a bullet there too. BTW, there's a gun ban here.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

No. Sorry mam, this trip would be a loss for me. It's actually cheaper for you to walk and it looks like you should anyway.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Very. Every night AND day. I find it amusing the wisecracks these transplants from Iowa here make about Detroit when that Uptown mess is worse than the worse part of Detroit. Over the past 6 months, it's finally happened there (and ANOTHER in Rogers Park).....3 innocents have been killed in the crossfire. One was simply delivering smoke detectors to a building.
> 
> A friend of mine texted me years ago he was tying a tourniquet around a guys leg that was shot in front of the Target there (I'm sure they're reconsidering that bullseye logo at that store). I told him that was nice and all but to get the F out of there now. Years ago some silly Megan on her bike caught a bullet there too. BTW, there's a gun ban here.


Oh come on.. Don't scare leaf driver. She wants to try ubering in Chicago 

Just drive during the daytime. You'll be able to see the bullet, and duck.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Raider said:


> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...


You're Asian so your math is on point. That's good. How's your driving?

Just messing with you.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Oh come on.. Don't scare leaf driver. She wants to try ubering in Chicago
> 
> Just drive during the daytime. You'll be able to see the bullet, and duck.


Assumed she aready was.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> You're Asian so your math is on point. That's good. How's your driving?
> 
> Just messing with you.


I sold insurance for 9 years. It's not a myth. Trust me!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Oh come on.. Don't scare leaf driver. She wants to try ubering in Chicago
> 
> Just drive during the daytime. You'll be able to see the bullet, and duck.


Well...the reason I asked is cause my son LIVES in that neighborhood.....so can't AVOID it completely. But it's nice to know that maybe I should be more alert to my surroundings when I'm there.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I sold insurance for 9 years. It's not a myth. Trust me!


That's a good one. I just busted out laughing!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> That's a good one. I just busted out laughing!


When you ran the MVRs - OMG!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well...the reason I asked is cause my son LIVES in that neighborhood.....so can't AVOID it completely. But it's nice to know that maybe I should be more alert to my surroundings when I'm there.


Well happy hipstering. They're going to "turn it around"..it's been 50 years but any day now, you just wait and see! Shit, some guy lit his wife on fire right in the parking lot of that grocery store.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Anytime I hear the words metro or anywhere near I happen to know there's a train/bus station I cancel every time. It's a 100% guarantee that it's going to be a short cheap ride. I think some of the riders have finally caught on though because the smart ones will ping from a block or two away to get a driver. I'm sure I'm not the only one that avoids the metro.

I also have cheap PAX now that will fly into LAX and use their shuttle service to Van Nuys Airport. They just tell them their doing a connecting flight and it's free. Then they'll call an Uber to get them 5 or so miles to home. It costs them $5 -$7 to get home on something that should be costing $80/Taxi and $30/Uber. Now if I hear Van Nuys Airport I hit cancel. Again, it's something I know will be a very cheap ride.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Reminds me of a ride I gave to a 20 something college kid from Northwestern in Evanston, IL a couple weeks ago. I pick him up and his destination is the Amtrak Station in downtown Chicago. This was a little after rush hour...so traffic downtown was still heavy. Anyway, I ask him where he's taking the Amtrak to and he tells me: Des Plaines, IL. OK. Des Plaines is 11 miles straight WEST of Evanston. It would have been a 22 minute straight shot....and he would have been there. Instead, it was a 45 minute ride from Evanston to downtown Chicago....the Fare was about $28 and then he still had to pay whatever the fare was back UP to Des Plaines. I guess I got the better fare for 'long tripping' him by his own choice....but sometimes I wonder what PAX are thinking. I could have taken him to Des Plaines and he could have given me what he would have paid Amtrak as a tip!


Really, you can't question other people's motives and thinking all the time. Maybe he wanted to grab some more coke or weed for the weekend and his dealer was only working downtown today. Maybe he wanted a nude selfie in the Union Station bathroom for FB or his professor. Ya never know.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JLA said:


> Anytime I hear the words metro or anywhere near I happen to know there's a train/bus station I cancel every time. It's a 100% guarantee that it's going to be a short cheap ride. I think some of the riders have finally caught on though because the smart ones will ping from a block or two away to get a driver. I'm sure I'm not the only one that avoids the metro.
> 
> I also have cheap PAX now that will fly into LAX and use their shuttle service to Van Nuys Airport. They just tell them their doing a connecting flight and it's free. Then they'll call an Uber to get them 5 or so miles to home. It costs them $5 -$7 to get home on something that should be costing $80/Taxi and $30/Uber. Now if I hear Van Nuys Airport I hit cancel. Again, it's something I know will be a very cheap ride.


I've picked up people here that park their car for free near where Cabrini Green used to be here in Chicago and take them a mile further. I know this guy had money based on where he said he was from in my home state. When I dropped him off he saw the fare and said "Wow, tell Uber that's the amount I usually TIP". He still didn't tip.

I hope that car was gone or sitting on milk crates when he returned. Or at least had his plates stolen to be used in another crime.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL yup Asian women are horrible drivers, women in general are...now i did have a ton of tickets, but 0 accidents in the last 15 years so i'm considered a good driver...


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I'd be more than happy to take them to the train station and suggest such when I decline their ride to either airport as those runs are a significant loss for me. I'm not Asian but I'm very good with my abacus glued to the dashboard.


The airport here is located near the City which i Uber so i love going there, it's like a few minutes from the hot spot so i dont' mind airport runs. Yours must be in the middle of nowhere for you to be losing money on those runs.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Raider said:


> So today after work I picked up 3 pax with small luggage, i thought okay they are going to the airport, which is good because i'm on my way to the city. So i picked up these ass clowns and they told me, yeah we are going to the Airport but we are gonna take the metro instead. At this point i'm like what? From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"
> 
> Maybe they're fascinated with the word "metro".
> 
> ...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I just think it's peculiar that (females especially) think Lake Shore Drive is the answer to everything. O.K. then we'll go 2 miles and 11 traffic lights/stop signs to head out to LSD to curve around downtown to the far east only to head 1.5 miles and 7 pedestrian/bus stop filled intersections back in when I could have zipped you straight down LaSalle.
> 
> So yesterday I picked up one west of Western. She's basically going south loop/State street. I start heading south on Western and she asked if we're going to the highway and "disagrees" and wants LSD. No problem. So I pass up Lawrence and I'm going to do Montrose or Irving to LSD. She asks why I didn't do Lawrence. I reminded her it's basically a bike lane now if she hadn't noticed, there's always a commotion or somebody lying in the street at the Red Line and at least Montrose zips you through quicker less the chance of catching a bullet in the crossfire around Sheridan. She shut up.
> 
> ...


My waze is a dude.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Raider said:


> From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"


That's how cheap people have become, unwilling to split the fare even if it's to their advantage. Let me guess, no tip either!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

JLA said:


> Anytime I hear the words metro or anywhere near I happen to know there's a train/bus station I cancel every time. It's a 100% guarantee that it's going to be a short cheap ride. I think some of the riders have finally caught on though because the smart ones will ping from a block or two away to get a driver. I'm sure I'm not the only one that avoids the metro.
> 
> I also have cheap PAX now that will fly into LAX and use their shuttle service to Van Nuys Airport. They just tell them their doing a connecting flight and it's free. Then they'll call an Uber to get them 5 or so miles to home. It costs them $5 -$7 to get home on something that should be costing $80/Taxi and $30/Uber. Now if I hear Van Nuys Airport I hit cancel. Again, it's something I know will be a very cheap ride.


In Cleveland, it's W 9th st. Almost always, they are going 5 blocks and don't tip. Totally not worth the time.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> You're Asian so your math is on point. That's good. How's your driving?
> 
> Just messing with you.


Thats why they took the metro... factoring the maths wasnt it, it was coz ur an asian driver. They thought we might not even get to airport... ill take the expensive rather than the riskier route lol


----------



## Abc123 (Mar 12, 2015)

SydX said:


> Thats why they took the metro... factoring the maths wasnt it, it was coz ur an asian driver. They thought we might not even get to airport... ill take the expensive rather than the riskier route lol


Spelling isn't your strong suit


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Coz im asian lol


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Beur said:


> Asians are good at math? Hmm never heard that stereotype!


Yes, orientals are very smart, (Indians, who cling to the term Asian, not so much.)


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Raider said:


> i'm Asian so my math is on point


Seems legit.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I'd be more than happy to take them to the train station and suggest such when I decline their ride to either airport as those runs are a significant loss for me. I'm not Asian but I'm very good with my abacus glued to the dashboard.


It's not necessarily Asians who re good at math. It's ornamental Asians, Engines excluded.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Sometimes it's about the experience and not always convenience. I just visited Chicago last weekend and chose the subway, because we don't have them in our city. I enjoy the change of pace.

See post #17 of this thread for a good laugh about my experience
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/going-to-chicago-this-weekend-expectations.20056/


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Sometimes it's about the experience and not always convenience. I just visited Chicago last weekend and chose the subway, because we don't have them in our city. I enjoy the change of pace.
> 
> See post #17 of this thread for a good laugh about my experience
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/going-to-chicago-this-weekend-expectations.20056/


You got lucky. You lived to tell about your Chicago CTA subway experience. Congrats!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> It's not necessarily Asians who re good at math. It's ornamental Asians, Engines excluded.


Well hopefully you're not driving a vehicle with one of their airbags as they're shooting shrapnel. Takata ya'll.

I'm antipating a hari-kari report on CNN soon.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Raider said:


> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...and you still would prefer to pay more, waste more time, be lugging those suitcases around...
> Where do these idiots come from and how are they able to function in mainstream society, or even have a job for that matter. I wouldn't hire them to work as a cashier at McDonalds...


Damn.. you have high expectations for your PAX... I'm just happy if they enter in the correct pickup and destination points...
The "smart" ones are usually the ones that are backseat drivers that are annoying as ****.

I don't mind driving them to McDonald's for their work... long as I get paid.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Damn.. you have high expectations for your PAX... I'm just happy if they enter in the correct pickup and destination points...
> The "smart" ones are usually the ones that are backseat drivers that are annoying as ****.
> 
> I don't mind driving them to McDonald's for their work... long as I get paid.


Had one yesterday. And she was the one that tried to track my car enroute and meet me elsewhere than the pick-up location. When I arrived she came running down the street from somewhere else.

I knew exactly where she was going 2.5 miles away. I confirmed the location, she concurred. Technically its not a Lake Shore Drive address, you access this boat house from the entrance ramp on the other side. She made no mention of a preferred route (there was no alternate anyway). But .75 miles from the dest starts running her googlemaps talking about how it will take 9 more minutes if we go this way and 7 more minutes that way blah blah. I told her "great, I've been out in this traffic nightmare for 2 hours now and if you want to go sit on Division Street for 10 minutes to go 2 blocks....". She said "you're right, we'll just run into something else". Peace for 2 minutes. Then "I've lived in this city my entire life, how do you plan to get out there?" I just about stopped and canceled the ride right there but bit my tongue. 3 minutes later when we arrived I got "This is perfect, thank you. I wouldn't want you to pay to get in the parking lot". Correct. Out!

She was a stereotype from hell. Fat, wearing tights that made you think she was trying to get toothpaste back in the tube, obnoxious, obviously lacking attention she desires elsewhere.

I gave her 1* and reported her as "she did nothing but test and confuse the driver from the split second she pushed the button to request the ride".

As of today I'm wearing my Bluetooth again to pretend I'm on the phone to ignore these people like a taxi driver.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well...the reason I asked is cause my son LIVES in that neighborhood.....so can't AVOID it completely. But it's nice to know that maybe I should be more alert to my surroundings when I'm there.


And this reminds me. I took some "kids" home there. They wanted to pick-up some cigs at that liquor store at Lawrence/Sheridan. I said "Isn't that the place where people get shot all the time?". He says "YES, I like this guy" and giggles. When we arrive at the store he shouts to his girlfriend out the window "Just hurry and don't try to talk to anyone like you have an ass or sumpthin' 'cuz you don't!". Hilarious and hit the nail on the head!

So on their street he says "yeah it's up there on the right past the Section 8 building on the left, usually there's a guy lying in the street in front".


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Raider said:


> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...


What kind of racist bullsh*t is this? Haha, just kidding. You Japs are awesome at math. Stay tuned tomorrow for more Fun With Stereotypes! Next up: Why can't white people dance?

Just having fun. Not offended. Seriously


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberRey said:


> What kind of racist bullsh*t is this? Haha, just kidding. You Japs are awesome at math. Stay tuned tomorrow for more Fun With Stereotypes! Next up: Why can't white people dance?
> 
> Just having fun. Not offended. Seriously


Whitney Houston couldn't dance either which is part of the reason black people nicknamed her ******. Not all black people can sing either.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberRey said:


> What kind of racist bullsh*t is this? Haha, just kidding. You Japs are awesome at math. Stay tuned tomorrow for more Fun With Stereotypes! Next up: Why can't white people dance?
> 
> Just having fun. Not offended. Seriously


All gay men have impeccable design and fashion taste and are gym rats. All lesbians sport mullets and play softball. All Jews are cheap lawyers; this includes all of Manhattan. All Mexicans are illegals. All Africans are primitive humans who live in tribes and wear toga-like gear, if they wear anything at all. All Ethiopians are starving to death. All Indians own 7/11s. All Russians are mail-order brides or mob-like schemers. All native Americans own casinos. All Italians are mafioso or good cooks (or both). All black people are good at sports and singing, and they all like fried chicken, even Russell Simmons. All white people are rich, cops and don't discipline their kids (unless they live in a trailer park). All Hispanics don't believe in birth control and either mow lawns or clean houses. All Koreans do nails.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> All gay men have impeccable design and fashion taste and are gym rats. All lesbians sport mullets and play softball. All Jews are cheap lawyers; this includes all of Manhattan. All Mexicans are illegals. All Africans are primitive humans who live in tribes and wear toga-like gear, if they wear anything at all. All Ethiopians are starving to death. All Indians own 7/11s. All Russians are mail-order brides or mob-like schemers. All native Americans own casinos. All Italians are mafioso or good cooks (or both). All black people are good at sports and singing, and they all like fried chicken, even Russell Simmons. All white people are rich, cops and don't discipline their kids (unless they live in a trailer park). All Hispanics don't believe in birth control and either mow lawns or clean houses. All Koreans do nails.


Bahahaha That is some funny shit right thar and on point.

I'm not racist either, I hate everyone equally lol


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> All gay men have impeccable design and fashion taste and are gym rats. All lesbians sport mullets and play softball. All Jews are cheap lawyers; this includes all of Manhattan. All Mexicans are illegals. All Africans are primitive humans who live in tribes and wear toga-like gear, if they wear anything at all. All Ethiopians are starving to death. All Indians own 7/11s. All Russians are mail-order brides or mob-like schemers. All native Americans own casinos. All Italians are mafioso or good cooks (or both). All black people are good at sports and singing, and they all like fried chicken, even Russell Simmons. All white people are rich, cops and don't discipline their kids (unless they live in a trailer park). All Hispanics don't believe in birth control and either mow lawns or clean houses. All Koreans do nails.


Okay... That last line about the Koreans made me bust out laughing. Good one!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> All gay men have impeccable design and fashion taste and are gym rats. All lesbians sport mullets and play softball. All Jews are cheap lawyers; this includes all of Manhattan. All Mexicans are illegals. All Africans are primitive humans who live in tribes and wear toga-like gear, if they wear anything at all. All Ethiopians are starving to death. All Indians own 7/11s. All Russians are mail-order brides or mob-like schemers. All native Americans own casinos. All Italians are mafioso or good cooks (or both). All black people are good at sports and singing, and they all like fried chicken, even Russell Simmons. All white people are rich, cops and don't discipline their kids (unless they live in a trailer park). All Hispanics don't believe in birth control and either mow lawns or clean houses. All Koreans do nails.


thats the prob with u white ppl, ur eyes are worse than asians coz u cant tell the difference between ethnicities lol... All viets do nails not koreans. Its like saying all english do pizzas lol


----------



## John Kenny (May 13, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Very. Every night AND day. I find it amusing the wisecracks these transplants from Iowa here make about Detroit when that Uptown mess is worse than the worse part of Detroit. Over the past 6 months, it's finally happened there (and ANOTHER in Rogers Park).....3 innocents have been killed in the crossfire. One was simply delivering smoke detectors to a building.
> 
> A friend of mine texted me years ago he was tying a tourniquet around a guys leg that was shot in front of the Target there (I'm sure they're reconsidering that bullseye logo at that store). I told him that was nice and all but to get the F out of there now. Years ago some silly Megan on her bike caught a bullet there too. BTW, there's a gun ban here.


How did he text and tourniquet at the same time?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

How did my thread of dumbass pax turns into a race war...?

I'm not Jap btw, in fact, i hate Japs, they do weird shits and the women don't shave their bush. I'll tell you exactly what each Asian nation's trade is.

Koreans = Dry Clean
Chinese = Restaurants
Vietnamese = Nails/hair
Jap = Random tech stuff
Thai = Lady boys


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Filos = ??? 
Cambodians = ???
Laotians = ???
Malaysians = ???
Indonesians = ???
Burmese = ???


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

U just happened to mention ur asian in the thread lol...


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

SydX said:


> Filos = ???
> Cambodians = ???
> Laotians = ???
> Malaysians = ???
> ...


There's not much of those here...there are some filipinos but i dont know what their specialty/trade is. Laotians and Cambos they're known to form gangs and the adults just sell shit at flea markets. Malaysian work close with their Embassy and is into banking. Indonesian, i've only met 1 Indonesian kid and he was a homosexual and a gambleholic. I don't know if i consider Burmese Asians, they're like closer to the red dot, curry eating, armpit smelling, cheapass indians.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Raider said:


> So today after work I picked up 3 pax with small luggage, i thought okay they are going to the airport, which is good because i'm on my way to the city. So i picked up these ass clowns and they told me, yeah we are going to the Airport but we are gonna take the metro instead. At this point i'm like what? From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"
> 
> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...and you still would prefer to pay more, waste more time, be lugging those suitcases around...
> 
> Where do these idiots come from and how are they able to function in mainstream society, or even have a job for that matter. I wouldn't hire them to work as a cashier at McDonalds...


I think they do. There is a McD around the corner that's 5for5 getting my order wrong.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

John Kenny said:


> How did he text and tourniquet at the same time?





John Kenny said:


> How did he text and tourniquet at the same time?


STFU Travis.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> How did my thread of dumbass pax turns into a race war...?
> 
> I'm not Jap btw, in fact, i hate Japs, they do weird shits and the women don't shave their bush. I'll tell you exactly what each Asian nation's trade is.
> 
> ...


But you straight guys get all hard when you see Madonna or any other blonde that doesn't shave their armpits.


----------



## drive_a_loner (May 22, 2015)

[QUOTE="They looked puzzle"[/QUOTE]

Yep - asian alright. Good at math but not tense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

John Kenny said:


> How did he text and tourniquet at the same time?


Iwas wondering the same thing


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

flashgordonnc said:


> I think they do. There is a McD around the corner that's 5for5 getting my order wrong.


Once I asked for "Three packs of ketchup please". Her response was "We ain't got no buffalo". She was obviously Mexican't. 
Let me tell you about them at the BK. I ordered a double cheeseburger and got a bacon burger with fries. I questioned the final bill and was told "she charged you for fries". I told Consuelo I didn't order any "fries". They all crossed their eyes, scattered for a moment, took 4 minutes to adjust the bill and handed me $4 back.

They're marching for $15/hour and our bottom line is about $7.50/hour.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ga


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Iwas wondering the same thing


Gays are very affluent in "multi-tasking". Elvis wasn't. He had his *****es and doctors doing everything for him and died...at the ripe age of 42.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

lol


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Very. Every night AND day. I find it amusing the wisecracks these transplants from Iowa here make about Detroit when that Uptown mess is worse than the worse part of Detroit. Over the past 6 months, it's finally happened there (and ANOTHER in Rogers Park).....3 innocents have been killed in the crossfire. One was simply delivering smoke detectors to a building.
> 
> A friend of mine texted me years ago he was tying a tourniquet around a guys leg that was shot in front of the Target there (I'm sure they're reconsidering that bullseye logo at that store). I told him that was nice and all but to get the F out of there now. Years ago some silly Megan on her bike caught a bullet there too. BTW, there's a gun ban here.


Why do you freaking live there?
Nothing like that happens where I live. If it did, a shit storm of cops would appear. 
Move.... not tomorrow.... now. 
You don't have to live like that.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Why do you freaking live there?
> Nothing like that happens where I live. If it did, a shit storm of cops would appear.
> Move.... not tomorrow.... now.
> You don't have to live like that.


Nothing like this happened where I used to live either. I've tried to move.....twice!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Go Southwest young man, go Southwest.
Stop when the sign says San Diego. 
Remember every crime story you have seen about San Diego ends with the death of the offender by cop. Remember the guy that stole a tank from the Natl Guard? Just an example. 
We are close to Mexico, so it is safer to shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like a problem for the Chaplin......


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> You're Asian so your math is on point. That's good. How's your driving?
> 
> Just messing with you.


BRILLIANT - Fking Brilliant!! Yes a stereotype.... Yes a VERY accurate stereotype. No offense however.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Raider said:


> How did my thread of dumbass pax turns into a race war...?
> 
> I'm not Jap btw, in fact, i hate Japs, they do weird shits and the women don't shave their bush. I'll tell you exactly what each Asian nation's trade is.
> 
> ...


OMFG.... THESE RACIAL POSTS ARE SOME FUNNY SHIT!! 
Thai = Ladyboys.....BAHAAHAAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

SydX said:


> Filos = ???
> Cambodians = ???
> Laotians = ???
> Malaysians = ???
> ...


Filipinos = nurses and U.S. Navy 
Cambodians, ahem, I'll resist that joke.
Laotians = huh?
Malaysians = I've only known 1. She was a dermatologist. I had chicken pox in high school (apparently you can get it twice), and she told me, "The only other thing that looks like this is herpes, but that wouldn't be all over your body." Like, why the **** would she say that then? *****.
Indonesians = clothing factory workers?
Burmese = ummmm....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> lol


Love me some Anjelah Johbson


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

OMG The Russians are coming.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh My said:


> But you straight guys get all hard when you see Madonna or any other blonde that doesn't shave their armpits.


Nobody gets hard over Madonna anymore. Except maybe gays


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Beur said:


> Asians are good at math? Hmm never heard that stereotype!


That abacus thing is some amazing hardware don't you know? Lol


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Awe


Oh My said:


> No. Sorry mam, this trip would be a loss for me. It's actually cheaper for you to walk and it looks like you should anyway.
> 
> View attachment 7593


Awesome!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Filipinos = nurses and U.S. Navy
> Cambodians, ahem, I'll resist that joke.
> Laotians = huh?
> Malaysians = I've only known 1. She was a dermatologist. I had chicken pox in high school (apparently you can get it twice), and she told me, "The only other thing that looks like this is herpes, but that wouldn't be all over your body." Like, why the **** would she say that then? *****.
> ...


LOL. You should've said to the Malaysian Dermatologist..... "looks like herpes, oh yea, would ya like some of that?"
Then follow it up with.... "I could also help you out with a facial too". .....Oh never mind, she was Malaysian not Vietnamese. giggidy-giggidy!!....LOL


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> All gay men have impeccable design and fashion taste and are gym rats. All lesbians sport mullets and play softball. All Jews are cheap lawyers; this includes all of Manhattan. All Mexicans are illegals. All Africans are primitive humans who live in tribes and wear toga-like gear, if they wear anything at all. All Ethiopians are starving to death. All Indians own 7/11s. All Russians are mail-order brides or mob-like schemers. All native Americans own casinos. All Italians are mafioso or good cooks (or both). All black people are good at sports and singing, and they all like fried chicken, even Russell Simmons. All white people are rich, cops and don't discipline their kids (unless they live in a trailer park). All Hispanics don't believe in birth control and either mow lawns or clean houses. All Koreans do nails.


I'm making a batch of my Linguine in gravy (what true sicilians call tomato sauce) with chunks of rib-eye steak thrown in for the weekend... anybody hungry?? .................Vinni "2-Fingers" Marchetti


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raider said:


> So today after work I picked up 3 pax with small luggage, i thought okay they are going to the airport, which is good because i'm on my way to the city. So i picked up these ass clowns and they told me, yeah we are going to the Airport but we are gonna take the metro instead. At this point i'm like what? From here to the Airport is about 18 dollars, it'll cost these guys 4-5 bucks EACH for peak time plus 45 minutes by metro and the uber fare would be 7.50 to the metro already...so i told them this and told them it's actually cheaper and more convenient for you guys if you headed straight to the air port. They looked puzzle and talked among each other and then i thought okay they're gonna go straight there...then the dude just said, "i think we'll just metro it, thank you"
> 
> Holy ****ing shit, i mean if you can't do math on your own it's cool, but i just did it for you, and i'm Asian so my math is on point...and you still would prefer to pay more, waste more time, be lugging those suitcases around...
> 
> Where do these idiots come from and how are they able to function in mainstream society, or even have a job for that matter. I wouldn't hire them to work as a cashier at McDonalds...


Unfortunately what you experienced was the total lack of credibility that a Uber driver has.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> All gay men have impeccable design and fashion taste and are gym rats. All lesbians sport mullets and play softball. All Jews are cheap lawyers; this includes all of Manhattan. All Mexicans are illegals. All Africans are primitive humans who live in tribes and wear toga-like gear, if they wear anything at all. All Ethiopians are starving to death. All Indians own 7/11s. All Russians are mail-order brides or mob-like schemers. All native Americans own casinos. All Italians are mafioso or good cooks (or both). All black people are good at sports and singing, and they all like fried chicken, even Russell Simmons. All white people are rich, cops and don't discipline their kids (unless they live in a trailer park). All Hispanics don't believe in birth control and either mow lawns or clean houses. All Koreans do nails.


WTF?? No Irish???? Pub owners + bartenders.... ergo drunks.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh My said:


>


I loved that show! And when SNL was funny. I don't find them very funny anymore.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

brikosig said:


> WTF?? No Irish???? Pub owners + bartenders.... ergo drunks.


Irish = daft drunks
Scottish = angry drunks
English = arrogant bastards
Welsh = who the **** knows


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I loved that show! And when SNL was funny. I don't find them very funny anymore.


They hit on everybody. At the beginning of one show they spun that wheel with all ethnicities listed on it to see which one we'd pick on for the next 1/2 hour.

No, I just don't get the comedy of today either. And apologies up front if necessary, but you don't dare offend or unnerve a black person or female these days.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

brikosig said:


> WTF?? No Irish???? Pub owners + bartenders.... ergo drunks.


Whiskey dick. And it's true!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh My said:


> They hit on everybody. At the beginning of one show they spun that wheel with all ethnicities listed on it to see which one we'd pick on for the next 1/2 hour.
> 
> No, I just don't get the comedy of today either. And apologies up front if necessary, but you don't dare offend or unnerve a black person or female these days.


I'll give you permission to call me a chooch.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Whiskey dick. And it's true!


And you know that how?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Choochie said:


> And you know that how?


A little bird told me (no pun intended).


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, I'm glad I Googled "Chooch". I thought it meant something totally different.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Damn, I'm glad I Googled "Chooch". I thought it meant something totally different.


It is like hootchie mama?


----------



## Eddyyong66 (May 14, 2015)

I was about to say Korean don't do nails... Anyways...they do dry clean and liquor store 


Raider said:


> How did my thread of dumbass pax turns into a race war...?
> 
> I'm not Jap btw, in fact, i hate Japs, they do weird shits and the women don't shave their bush. I'll tell you exactly what each Asian nation's trade is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Eddyyong66 said:


> I was about to say Korean don't do nails... Anyways...they do dry clean and liquor store


Jamaicans do everything. One was a lawyer, a judge, a Taco Bell manager, a maid, a weed dealer, a butcher, a baker, a candlestick maker and did braids in the back of her van.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Damn, I'm glad I Googled "Chooch". I thought it meant something totally different.


What could be worse? Pray tell.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh My said:


> A little bird told me (no pun intended).


It was a falcon, I know. Nothing little about that. Oh my!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Well hopefully you're not driving a vehicle with one of their airbags as they're shooting shrapnel. Takata ya'll.
> 
> I'm antipating a hari-kari report on CNN soon.


I don't know what you mean? Was you angry cause I said something about them Buddha heads? They all is the same except some like the ornamentals is good at math and the engines is good at ****ing up customer service.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And all Eastern Europeans either do construction or drive semi trucks.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Jamaicans do everything. One was a lawyer, a judge, a Taco Bell manager, a maid, a weed dealer, a butcher, a baker, a candlestick maker and did braids in the back of her van.


I'm offended by this. Koreans make Chinese and soul food too.


Chicago-uber said:


> And all Eastern Europeans either do construction or drive semi trucks.


well, even though they're from Eastern Europe, they still look Mexican. So, it trucking and construction just looks normal on them.


----------

